

Wonobo - India's answer to Google Street View - naren87
http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/technology/internet/wonobo-indias-answer-to-google-street-view/article5236876.ece

======
alphakappa
They deserve to be congratulated for coming up with a alternative to Street
View.

That said, this product is all over the place. It seems to be more of a city
guide than a street-view alternative. Even in that area, there's so much
happening on the screen that it's a painful mess to navigate. The useful
portion (the draggable view) itself is a tiny portion of the screen, so after
a few attempts to navigate through the city, I gave up.

